# Envy Valeting/Auto Detox vs E39 BMW M5 in Carbon Black



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been looking forward to doing this paint correction detail since the summer. Many thanks to Chris (the owner) for the booking and thanks to Baz at Auto Detox for agreeing to a days work.

*Day 1:*

Started with the engine being detailed with G101, various brushes and high pressure water.



















Sadly in all the fun on day 2 I forgot to take pics of the engine after, it looked beautiful and matt black for those that are interested:thumb:

Once the engine was clean I did the beautiful wheels with AS smart wheels and Envy brushes, and the new Vikan wheel brush (like an EZ detail really).
Snow foam then followed.










Allowed to dwell, rinsed off then washed with the two bucket method, grit guards, Z sponge and Sour Power shampoo. Dried off to look like.....




























The car was moved indoors then to take some snaps of the defects.































































































































The car was then de-tarred on the lower panels and behind the wheels with TGB, and then clayed with Meguiars smooth surface clay bar.










The interior was then given a full hoover, leather was cleansed with Dr Leathers non-solid leather cleaner (not the wipes) and agitated with a brush. Plastics and dash cleaned and conditioned. Glass cleaned with an alcohol based cleaner. Here endeth day 1!

*Day 2:*

Saw the arrival of myself and Baz from Auto-Detox at 08.00 and paint thickness measurements were taken. All good healthy levels all round. Typically around.......










Time to protect the plastics and raised areas between panels etc.










Polish choice we both pretty much both chose Scholl Concepts S3+ Gold edition, and I settled on the Scholl yellow spider pad. Baz chose the 3M orange compounding pad. We also used the Meguiars 4" cutting pad.

Here is a pre-refinement 50/50 after 1 pass on the wing





































The bonnet was pretty tough and was subject to 3-4 passes with the polish/pad combo just to remove the defects and we knew it was going to be a long day!

Progress was slow but a clear difference could be seen.










Natural 50/50














































In between sets we were wiping down with the lovely Eraser product, I'd not used this before but its VERY good:thumb:

Once the cutting stage was carried out the car was de-dusted, wiped down with Eraser again then the whole car was refined using Menzerna Final Finish (Baz will tell you the code!!), 3M blue waffle finishing pads, and Megs 4" finishing spot pads too. De-dusted again, de-taped, wiped down again and given a coat of a Vintage wax and left to cure.

The stunning Hayward and Scott tail pipes were hit with Autosol, glass had an alcohol based cleaner, tyres had RD50. I'm sure something else happened too!!!!

As you can imagine, the sun was long gone so only indoor "after" pics as we'd been on the car for 11 m/hrs just yesterday alone.

The wax was buffed off and all that remained was to take the after pictures.



























































































All in all the car was subject to 30hrs of hands on work, and we hope you can tell the difference!

Thanks for looking, and many thanks to Barry for making the work load a lot lighter and the day (all be it 11hrs!) go faster!

Tim


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That really looks stunning, massive improvement on the paint, very good work guys, thanks for posting on here.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great turn round. Shame that someone had to spoil it by placing a tacky plastic box on the boot:lol:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice:thumb:
what a difference:argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Great turn round. Shame that someone had to spoil it by placing a tacky plastic box on the boot:lol:


He he, Perspex Scott, perspex:lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

great job guys:thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work guys.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks to Tim for the excellent chit chat all day yesterday, was a nice change machining with someone. The finishing polish was menzerna 85RE & those pipes really did sound awesome ! 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks great Tim.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Thanks to Tim for the excellent chit chat all day yesterday, was a nice change machining with someone. The finishing polish was menzerna 85RE & those pipes really did sound awesome !
> 
> Cheers
> Baz


To the sound of duelling "Flex's", duelling rotaries! Squeal like a pad on a bonnet boy:lol:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow what a shine on that now.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Racer said:


> Stunning :thumb:


Thanks Rui:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work guys.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

now that is stunning... great turnaround!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> To the sound of duelling "Flex's", duelling rotaries! Squeal like a pad on a bonnet boy:lol:


Yeah I kept on thinking does mine sound like that ? His sounds different :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work from a couple of 'Golden Oldies' 

:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great Job both of you nice when you are working with someone for a change 

Eraser is very nice


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Yeah I kept on thinking does mine sound like that ? His sounds different :lol:


Yeah, yours does sound different!



-Kev- said:


> cracking work from a couple of 'Golden Oldies'
> 
> :thumb:


Hey you, I'll have to look out your address n come and sort you out...just..need..to..get..my..strength...back!



BespokeCarCare said:


> Great Job both of you nice when you are working with someone for a change
> 
> Eraser is very nice


Yeah, was very nice and we never clashed rotaries in the middle at any time either!
Eraser is VERY impressive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

That was in a state. But WHAT a turn around. Great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work guys! Amazing turnaround. I had a go with eraser at Shinerama last Sunday, works really well, I love the smell of it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

What a turn around. The h&s is the only one for the e39 m5


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that is what I call paint correction... It looks awesome Tim! 

When can you do my car?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top transformation chaps!:thumb:

Definately my favourite 'M' car:car:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

nice work lads.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome, good work there mate


----------



## hicksy (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow what an awsome job , well done,


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't beat an E39 BMW. Nice work guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

great work guys lovely finish on a beautiful car!

Glad to see some quality work with the Scholl:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Simply sexual. Cracking job fellas.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work lads - Top work


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Homer J 727 said:


> What a turn around. The h&s is the only one for the e39 m5


Sounds great, and from what I can see the back boxes must offer a huge weight saving too.
I had H+S systems on all my Subaru's and have sent many a day in the workshop in Basildon.



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, that is what I call paint correction... It looks awesome Tim!
> 
> When can you do my car?


Cheers Iain, but I'm sure you are more than capable of doing your own car!!
I'm up at Heaves again in the Summer, and possible Ulverston in May.



Chris_Z4 said:


> Top transformation chaps!:thumb:
> 
> Definately my favourite 'M' car:car:


Thanks Chris



Gleammachine said:


> Can't beat an E39 BMW. Nice work guys.


Cheers Rob



autobrite-direct said:


> great work guys lovely finish on a beautiful car!
> 
> Glad to see some quality work with the Scholl:thumb:


Thanks Mark. Been using Scholl since 2008, but its in fashion now



Mr_Scisco said:


> Simply sexual. Cracking job fellas.


Cheers Ben, hope you're well.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work guys ,love these cars that why i bought one


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

german muscle car


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice work guys - A great transformation :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very nice time :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Tim,Great work!
as always..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great turnaround, really brought out the depth in the paint


----------

